# L28 Engine Rebuilders?



## circusmagic (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm looking for a reputable L28 engine rebuilder out in the West Coast...any suggestions?


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

circusmagic said:


> I'm looking for a reputable L28 engine rebuilder out in the West Coast...any suggestions?


www.ermish-racing.com
510-252-1001
tell them patrick sent you


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Micro Performance
1033 N. Catalina ave
Tucson AZ 85711
520-795-8764
or
Primarily Japanese
110 E.Drachman
Tucson AZ 85705
520-629-8828
They both do good jobs !


----------



## circusmagic (Nov 25, 2004)

www.racetep.com has anyone heard of them?


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

circusmagic said:


> www.racetep.com has anyone heard of them?


yes. only thing though. i have heard a few bad things about them. but i have not had experienced dealing with their company myself. but they do have alot of cool stuff. have you tried www.rebelloracing.com. he did the work on my cylinder head. awesome job i must say. good luck.
patrick


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

if anyone is looking for a good rebuild. Darrells Datsun is the place to be.Darrell has lots and lots of experience and also reputable. PM me if you got any questions. later.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Ram Auto Parts Machine Shop - Parts & Machine Shop 
Sacramento, CA 95814 
(916) 372-3636

They build my "L" series motors with blueprint tolerances. And they dont charge extra for it. They do it right the first time. In my opinion they do tight work.


----------



## circusmagic (Nov 25, 2004)

SVP5TEN said:


> yes. only thing though. i have heard a few bad things about them. but i have not had experienced dealing with their company myself. but they do have alot of cool stuff. have you tried www.rebelloracing.com. he did the work on my cylinder head. awesome job i must say. good luck.
> patrick


what bad things have you heard about them?


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

circusmagic said:


> what bad things have you heard about them?


now im not going to put anything up of what ive heard. like i said ive never dealt with racetep ive only heard of what type of work they do and what they charge. if i had dealt with racetep i would tell you if i was a happy customer. now for rebelloracing in my last comment i have torn the cylinder head down completely to find poorly done work. valve seats too high. valve stems were not ground correctly. valve lash pads were huge to compensate the "performance" cam that they ground for me, and to top it off the stock nissan B grind camshaft had more lift than the "performance" cam they sold me. now i wish i never said what i said in my last post. once i get all my facts straightend out i will write about it and post it on the bluebird listings. so far im not to happy with either rebello and troy ermish. i will keep everyone posted about it in "frankenstein has awoken" forum.
Patrick


----------



## race0420 (Oct 13, 2005)

*FUCK racetep*



circusmagic said:


> www.racetep.com has anyone heard of them?


Owner Steve Nelson is a THIEF AND A COWARD!!!!!!!!


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Parrish Automotive here in sacramento cali is really good with building motors.


----------

